# gilfriend wants an angel....



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

k so i have a 60 gal. tank with two dwarf gouramis two juli corys and four ottos and my girlfriend who well really is my wife just without the paper work wants an angel is this a suitable situation.. cause really i like angels but they can be aggressive and well im sure you can understand my concerns any advice would be greatly appreciated, and if an angel is not the way to go maybe some suggestions would be extremely greatful.. thanks again


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

dwarf gouramis are actually more aggressive than angels are don't believe everything you read when people say all cichlids are aggressive this really isnt the case of the time about 95 percent of angels are not very aggressive especially in a tank that size. the only time you see them fight is when they are in a tank too small and they are competing for space with isn't the case with a 60 gallon tank. so to sum it up you'll be fine


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd get six, let them pair off into one dominant pair and then get rid of the rest. You'll then have some nice looking centerpiece fish.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi needhelp,

Angels should not be a problem. I have angels with Cardinal Tetras, Rasboras, Otos, Corys, and SAE with no problems. Get them when they are young and they will not bother your smaller fish as they get bigger. I agree with the quantity of three or more, the dominate one will have more companions to "pick on". Hope this helps!


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

One of my favorite tanks was a 29 gal with Angels, neon Tetras, Cory Cats, et al. I started with six Black Angels and when they paired of and began to spawn I gave away the other four. The tank was great for some time with the neons shoaling on the side of the aquarium away from the Angel nesting site. 
When I first purchased the Neon’s they were small enough to be dinner for the Angels but the tank had plenty of hiding places for the smaller fish.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks you guys thats definately useful info...but really buying 4 to 6 of them seems like alot could i just buy a pair of them and be ok?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

The problem is that you cannot determine the sexes of young Angels. And even if you could they may not pair off. 
If you can afford it, then buy a pair that has already mated and you can get away with just two. You might have trouble finding such a pair as people don’t generally part with them.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

aaahh, that makes sence thanks for the help


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

jazzlvr123, you said gouramis are more aggressive than angels since i put in the ottos and dropped in an algae wafer one of the gouramis hovered over the entire area chasing away anything that came near it should i take them back to my lfs and just get some angels... i really just want a peaceful tank


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

needhelp said:


> jazzlvr123, you said gouramis are more aggressive than angels since i put in the ottos and dropped in an algae wafer one of the gouramis hovered over the entire area chasing away anything that came near it should i take them back to my lfs and just get some angels... i really just want a peaceful tank


that sounds like a usual gourami to me it really depends on what your looking for, yes angels are more peaceful than dwarf grouramis so if a peaceful tank is what your looking for maybe they might be suited for your tanks environment. its really up to you to make the decision, some prefer gouramis some prefer angels, I personally favor a school of angels with any luck you'll get a pair in your hands, ad the the aquarium addiction begins...


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

you are to true i got a ten gal. about a year and a half ago then decided to buy my girls dad a ten gal. within two weeks he had an eighty gal. saltwater reef setup and now i have my very young 60 gal. planted im very lucky i dont have kids yet...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the Angels would work, but as stated, the Gourami's can get a bit of an attitude. If you prefer a peaceful tank, you might want to move the Gourami's and add the small Angel group. If you leave the Gourami's in there, it is possible they will nip at the Angel's longer fins since they are slower moving fish and those things are tempting.

I would definitely get a few more (like 6) of the juli cory's too since they do much better in a group. They're social fish, so you'd see a lot more "cuteness" out of them when they feel more comfortable.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I say, you wont know until you try what it is you want to do. 

Since you have a 60 g, you have much more space then a smaller tank. I find this to be very important when dealing with fish that can get territorial. 

I agree with what everyone else has said in regards to getting more than one. Your girl will love the look of a few angels swimming around, and should enjoy watching them grow and mature.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

well i ended up trading in the gouramis and got some silver tipped tetras 6 to be exact im gonna wait a few weeks for my lfs to get some younger angels, thanks all of you who responded and as soon as i get a camera ill put some pictures up


----------

